# Literary Maneuvers JAN 2020 Prompt voting



## velo (Dec 20, 2019)

This poll will run until the evening (PST, GMT-8 ) of Friday 27DEC19.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 20, 2019)

velo said:


> This poll will run until the evening (PST, GMT-8 ) of *Friday 27DEC20*.



may i interpret this as
friday
december 27
2019?

pls.n.thx,


----------



## velo (Dec 20, 2019)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT YEAR IT IS!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2019)

Been time traveling..._*again*_...haven't you, Velo.


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2019)

I told you this would happen!


----------



## velo (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey, I was thinking about the January 2020 competition...it's an understandable Freudian....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 27, 2019)

...and whose evening? The UK, America, Russia? :-k


----------



## velo (Dec 27, 2019)

velo said:


> This poll will run until the evening (PST, GMT-8 ) of Friday 27DEC19.


----------



## velo (Dec 28, 2019)

I missed closing this last night, apologies.  Poll results are available.


----------

